# LCD color nokia con ATmega32



## duile (Oct 9, 2012)

Un gran proyecto el que hizo este hombre
con un viejo Nokia 6030 
y ha podido reproducirle video 132x65 pixeles a 15 cuadros por segundo.
Es pobre pero para comenzar es algo grandioso! 







fuente: http://blog.vinu.co.in/2012/06/avr-video-player-on-nokia-color-lcd.html


----------

